# planning meetings



## adrienne0914 (Jul 30, 2003)

i'm sorry, but i think that posting about meetings outside of the main forum does the meetings a disservice. most people don't look at the other forums as much as the main one. i would like to post about a gathering on the main board. once everyone has seen it, then i'd like to move it to the other forum. is this possible???


----------



## pebbles (Jul 30, 2003)

Sure Adrienne. Go ahead and start your thread on the main board. We'll move it for you later.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Aug 1, 2003)

thanks, pebbles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, can we move it from the Forum Area Meetings board and then move it back afterwards? i'd rather continue what we've started than start over.

i know... i'm a pain in the behind...


----------



## pebbles (Aug 1, 2003)

No problem. I can leave it there for about a week or so. If it get's accidentally moved back to the meetings forum before then, I'll move it back to the hair forum for you.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Aug 2, 2003)

gracias!


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2003)

Better yet, can you leave it in both forums? is that even possible.. I seldom post outside of the two popular forums myself....


----------



## pebbles (Aug 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, we can't. The area meetings needed to be somewhere distinguishable, and that's why Beverly created the forum for the area meetings. There really does need to be some order in how information is stored on the forum. I do think that given a little time, members will get used to it and it won't be such a problem in the future. That's the plan anyway.


----------

